# why do St. Jerome use "i" instead of "j" in his translation?



## geekaprendiendo

Psalm 50:

I have two questions,

1) is there a digitalized version of the Gallican Psalter?

2) and why do St. Jerome use *"i"* (example: iustificeris, from _Versio juxta Hebraicum_, directly translated from the pre-masoretic hebrew) in many words instead of *"j"* (example: justificeris, from _Versio Gallicana_, which was slightly revised by him before he made _Versio juxta Hebraicum_)?

Thanks in advance, amigos.

Fuentes:

- Versio Gallicana: http://vulsearch.sourceforge.net/html/Ps.html
- Versio juxta Hebraicum: http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Psalmi+50&version=VULGATE


----------



## CapnPrep

The choice to write "i" or "j" for the consonantal sound [j] is an editorial decision; it is not based on what Jerome used. We have no texts in Jerome's hand. Even the earliest manuscripts of his translations are copies of copies (of copies) that have passed through the filters of successive generations of scribal conventions. So there is no reason to believe that Jerome used "j" in one version of the Psalter, and then revised it to "i" in the next version. Modern printed editions (including texts on the Internet) will use consonantal "i" or "j"  (or sometimes a mix of both) according to the editor's own preferences.

For example, if you can find a copy of the Stuttgart edition of the Vulgate, you can see the Gallican Psalter ("_iuxta Septuaginta_") and the _iuxta Hebraicum_ side by side. The editors of this edition used "i" throughout, for both versions. I will try to attach a scan of a page where your example _iustificeris_ appears (Ps 50:6).


----------



## geekaprendiendo

thanks, but...

should both of those words (i or j) be pronounced in the same way?


Is "i"  and "j", in this context, = to [j]?

P.D.: The attached file you sent me is blurred. Can you send me the link to the original page?


----------



## CapnPrep

geekaprendiendo said:


> should both of those words (i or j) be pronounced in the same way?


Yes, no difference at all.


geekaprendiendo said:


> P.D.: The attached file you sent me is blurred. Can you send me the link to the original page?


Sorry about that. You may be able to find some pages of the Psalms on Google Books preview or Amazon look-inside, etc. But for now you can just imagine seeing the word _iustificeris_ on one page, and then the same word with the same spelling _iustificeris_ again on the facing page.


----------



## geekaprendiendo

jeje

 Do I have to pronounce that like the current "j" or like the current "i"? The difference in pronunciation between them is big for my first language, Spanish.


----------



## Quiviscumque

http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/text?doc=Perseus:text:1999.04.0001:smythp=5


----------



## ItalianUser

It's the same...
I'm Italian I studied latin and greek for 5 years at high school


----------



## geekaprendiendo

No entendí. Estoy confundido.

Wikipedia: Los romanos usaban la _i tanto para representar el fonema /i/ como el /j/, por ejemplo en palabras como Iulius o iustitiae (Julio y justicia respectivamente).
_

Vi que i funciona como vocal pero también como consonante al formar un diptongo (esto leí por ahí) con otra palabra que le sucede (luego de muchos años, para distinguirla como consonante, se empezó a escribirla con la grafía j).


*Mi duda es *si esa "j"  era pronunciada en aquel tiempo como la palabra de la que proviene, la "i" de mi español actual. ¿verdadero? ¿o tengo que pronunciarlo como la "j" del español actual "Jarrón", "Jarra"?


----------



## XiaoRoel

En el sistema de escritura del latín habíaun grafema /I/ en mayúscula e /i/ en minúscula que representaban dos sonidos, el vocálico /i/ y el consonántico /y/, y dos grafemas, /V/ en mayúsculas y /u/, en minúsculas que representaban los sonidos /u/, vocálico/ y /w/ consonático  indistintamente.
En la escritura de las minúsculas  en los manuscritos a lolargo de la edad media se producen variantes /j/ /de la (I/i), y /v/ de /u/ y /U/ de /V/, pero como simples variantes gráficas sin ningún valor especial distinto de los grafemas patrón.

Al final de la E. M. un humanista francés Pierre de la Ramée quiso regularizar esta inconsistencia del sistema gráfico latino y propuso crear una uve minúscula y una u mayúscula y asiganar el par V/v al sonido consonántico y el par U/u al vocálico, y paralelamente J/j al sonido consonántico e I/i al vocálico.
La reforma tuvo un gran éxito, sobre todo a partir del mundo de la enseñanza que la encontró muy útil, desde donde se extendió a las ediciones más o menos filológicas.
Desde el s. XIX y con insistencia en el XX, los filólogos clásicos hemos trabajado para detener esta manera desvirtuada de escribir el latín y volver a la escritura clásica. De hecho, los diccionarios de latín para escolares ya no contemplan la letra jota. La uve aún sigue resistiendo anclada en el mundo de la enseñanza.
En Internet te podrás encontrar edicionas con J/j y con U/v. Si las tienes  en un formato que permite tratamiento de texto, debes usar "buscar y cambiar" para eliminar estos grafemas no latinos y no tener problemas con los diccionarios. Lo mejor es utilizar ediciones críticas del s. XX o de nuestros días.
Un saludo.


----------



## geekaprendiendo

Gracias por toda esa información, pero aún me queda la duda de si esa "j" era pronunciada *en aquel tiempo* como la "i" *del español actual*. ¿verdadero? ¿o tengo que pronunciarlo como la "j" del español actual "Jarrón", "Jarra"?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Nunca como la jota española [x] de _juerga_ o de _jaca_, sino como la i griega española [y] de _yeso_. o de _cayó._


----------



## geekaprendiendo

Ya te entendí perfectamente. No quisieras que sigamos haciendo lo que provocaron muchas personas al "equivocarse" en escribir "v" cuando en realidad debieron escribir "u" (ya que la "v" solo debe escribirse de forma más grande para la mayúscula de "u").


¿Lo que aconsejas es volver al I/i el cual puede tener dos sentidos: vocálico y consonántico (para formar diptongo, ejemplo de pronunciación "bien", "yes" )?

¿Crees que no es necesario "crear" el grafema "j" para el fonema /j/ del Alfabeto Fonético Internacional? ¿Desean que la gente simplemente sepa cuándo percatarse de que una "i" es vocálica o consonántica sin necesidad de otro grafema? ¿correcto?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo sólo hablaba del latín no de las lenguas germánicas, eslavas, romanas, etc. que usan el alfabeto latino, ya que esta lenguas tienen una fonética y una fonología distinta de la del latín.


----------



## geekaprendiendo

Sí, de eso hablaba, del latín original al que te refieres.

En pocas palabras, en lugar de "justificeris" (de un psalterio que estoy realizando), escribiré "iustificeris". Ya la gente tiene que saber que esa i es consonántica, y no vocálica.


----------



## Kevin Beach

geekaprendiendo said:


> .....2) and why do St. Jerome use *"i"* (example: iustificeris, from _Versio juxta Hebraicum_, directly translated from the pre-masoretic hebrew) in many words instead of *"j"* (example: justificeris, from _Versio Gallicana_, which was slightly revised by him before he made _Versio juxta Hebraicum_)?
> ...



I think there is a very simple answer to that question. The sign *J(j)* didn't exist when Jerome was writing. It didn't appear until nearly 1,000 years later, when it became used to distinguish the consonant form of I from the vowel form. Even then, as I understand it, the curve started merely as a serif at the bottom of the letter. In classical and vulgar Latin, the sign *I* was the only one available. It had a dual function in exactly the same way as the letter *Y* has in modern English, and with the same two sounds.

The connection between the vowel I(Y) and the consonant I(Y)(J) is understood if you try to enunciate the consonant in signing, when it appears at the beginning of a word before a vowel. The bare consonant is almost inaudible when sung as we speak it. The way to make the consonant heard in any language that uses it is to pronounce an elongated I vowel for most of the letter's length, changing to the consonant sound immediately before starting the next letter . For example:

In Latin: Iudex is sung Ee-yudex

In German: Junge is sung Ee-yunge

In English: Yet is sung Ee-yet

It looks crazy and the explanation sounds bizarre until you actually try it. In Italian, of course, it is natural both to sing and to speak an initial I + vowel with the elongated ee sound: Ieri, Iella etc.


----------



## geekaprendiendo

Wow thank you! Amigos!


----------



## XiaoRoel

La /ee/ (supongo que _) sobra en *iudex *qie se pronuncia [yudeks]. Los oídos acostumbrados a lenguas germánicas tienden a extender su propia pronunciación al latín y a las lenguas neolatinas, lo que no es pertinente. La duda de geekaprendiendo ya estaba resuelta: la /j/ no es grafía latina._


----------

